# Lactose intolerance and ciders



## bcp (5/11/16)

Searching out ciders (apple, pear) for someone who is lactose intolerant. 

1. Any brands that feature lactose free sweetening?
2. Does anyone brew a cider without lactose? I find most artificial sweeteners quite medicine-like. Be interested in a recipe that overcomes that. Haven't done a cider or perry.


----------



## earle (5/11/16)

Are you kegging or bottling?


----------



## bcp (5/11/16)

Bottling.


----------



## manticle (5/11/16)

For homemade, just use apple juice and expect a dry finish. A portion of pear juice will add a touch of sweetness.

Add apple juice to the glass when serving to sweeten if desired.

Lactose in cider is ok but unnecessary.


----------



## bcp (5/11/16)

Brilliant. Do you have a recipe you particularly like?


----------



## manticle (5/11/16)

It's been a while since I made one but best so far has been a blend of quality preservative free juices like preshafruit and spreyton. A small amount each of malic and tannic acid, 4766 yeast and cool fermentation.


----------



## JDW81 (5/11/16)

My best ciders have been made with preservative free juice, a small amount of cinnamon, clove and nutmeg (whole of course) boiled in 500mL then added to the juice. 

Ferment with wyeast 4766 (or champagne yeast) at low temps (~14-16 degrees) for 4-6 weeks.

It will finish dry, but very clean with a nice little hint of spice. If you want it sweeter, add a small amount of juice to the glass before pouring. 

JD


----------



## damoninja (5/11/16)

I actually love S04 in cider, I make one with oak chips it's briliant

Celiac mate of mine can't drink beer so got on to cider reckons it's the best one he's had, and he's had a good few other than strongbow apple water


----------



## Airgead (6/11/16)

My standard cider is 80% Pink Lady and 20% granny Smith. 71b yeast. Ferment slow over winter. Dry but with a touch of sweetness. 

Not sure how you would replicate that with shop juices though..


----------



## manticle (6/11/16)

You can buy straight pink lady and straight granny from preshafruit. Not cheap but really good juice.


----------



## Mics100 (6/11/16)

Pop 200-300g of honey in to sweeten. Just enough to sweeten without an overly honeyed flavour coming through.


----------



## Airgead (7/11/16)

The honey will also ferment right out unless you stop it somehow. Sweet ciders without artificial sweetness or other unfermentable sugars (like lactose... Hence it's common use in ciders) is really quite hard. Particularly if you want to bottle rather than keg.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (7/11/16)

Grab some Oz-Tops. They have a good cider yeast in the kit and they work really well

http://www.oztops.com.au/

...no affiliation etc


----------



## xpostmanx (10/11/16)

I'm bottle conditioning some with xylitol at present. I thought it taste quite fine when I had dissolved it.. however it is in an apple and blackcurrant cider which tasted like rocket fuel when I bottled it. Needless to say I'm giving it plenty of time.

For equivalant sweetness with lactose it used about 20% of the amount.


----------

